# Lighting/Photoetch Kit for 1/350th 1701--Worth $189.95?



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I was wondering if I wanted to fix up my own lighting kit--including (hard to find?) fan blade motors, LED's, etc. or if I wanted to just go ahead and pay for the R2 kit to do the same thing. 

Looking for wisdom/input on this decision from the experts.:wave:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Well for me it's easy. Pony up.

I'm ok with a few GOW bulbs and a AA battery, but beyond that I'm useless.

$190 is steep, but if I want a nice, lit Enterprise it's the price of admission.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

*Whatever It Takes*

This is a once-in-lifetime kit for me, 40 years in the making, and more accurate than any other sci-fi subject. Not the time and place to scrimp.

I sold half my collection of unbuilt kits to buy the $1000 Valley Forge kit, and I'd sell the other half for this one.

Tom


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

From what I have seen from MM's review, I have to agree with the others and go for it.

Although I am somewhat skilled at putting together light circuits and such, I think that the PL light kit is something that will eliminate a lot of brainpower (or lack thereof) on my end; it looks very easy to assemble, so that in and of itself is a great timesaver. The added feature of the fan blade motors also make the decision a great deal easier for me, too.

I can certainly understand the other point of view from a price point perspective, though...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

PC, is that the official retail price from R2? If so, I'm sure you will be able to find it cheaper thru online retailers. If that is the online price then I may have to look into doing the lights myself. Other than the bussard collectors the ship is all white lights with a few colored blinking. The plug and play aspect will be the biggest draw to the kit, especially with the fan blade motors. I'm just not sure I could stomach the cost for something that could be done much cheaper.

I'll wait to vote until someone can confirm on the price.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

MSRP for the lighting kit is $169.95, but I've seen it online at $139.95.

MRSP for the Polar Lights photoetch set is $39.95, with online pricing around $35.95.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Honestly, I'm going to wait for at least a few reviews to see how well-done the kit is, if anyone has any particular hassles installing it, and so forth. If my income was a little more disposable, I'd buy it in a heartbeat guess so it depends if you have the cash to spare.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I think I have to go with Carl on the income issue. I think $139-$169 is a bit much for the person who has lighting experience. If you have little to no experience in lighting it would be a good deal.

It has 95 LEDs, motors, colored clear parts, and it's built for you. To me, not worth it. I can build it a lot cheaper. And that is the way I voted.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's my theory if you're really not the type to light your models, say relatively few if any, but if you really want to light a grail kit like 1/350th TOS Enterprise or the Refit I think its the way to go. To buy all the lighting paraphernalia you need just to light a few kits will coast ya. But to buy a lighting kit from time to time will probably in the long run save you some cash and a few headaches. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I'll be getting the light kit, 
I could probably do it myself cheaper, but there would be a lot of trial and error, frustration and hand wringing, and I'm just plain too old for all that.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Just to clarify since I didn't realize there was a lighting only kit, you can get the lighting kit without the photoetch and extra decals for 139.95 online at Cult's: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Classic-Enterprise-Light-Kit-1350--PREORDER-RESERVATION-_p_2210.html

The combo with the lighting/photoetch/weathering decals is here for $189.95: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Classi...y-Pack-1350--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_2214.html

The photoetch set available separately for $25.95 here doesn't seem to have the same parts as the combo kit however: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Classi...-Paragrafix--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_2308.html That's not to say something else won't come out soon. 

Looks like if you're going for the lighting kit alone, you can save about $50.00.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

I can do the lights on my own.. but it is the fan blade motors that will be the hardest part. I am sure someone will come up with a solution for that.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Isn't this the same crowd that supported Trekmodeler's $300 Refit lighting kit?


----------



## sapper36 (Jul 4, 2008)

I voted easily worth it compared to the other after market lighting kits - I hope they have fantastic sales on this. I PM'd Jamie & suggested that they could produce a refit lighting kit in the $90 - $115 range - I bet there are a ton of unbuilt refits out there (like mine) waiting for a reasonably priced lighting package!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Even though I build most of my own electonic's for my projects, I have no problem buying one that is not only made for the kit but designed by them to fit.....:thumbsup: And having all the other aftermarket extras included, how could I pass it up.......


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ...The photoetch set available separately for $25.95 here doesn't seem to have the same parts as the combo kit however: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Classi...-Paragrafix--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_2308.html That's not to say something else won't come out soon...


That's my aftermarket photoetch set - I _can't_ include any of the pieces that are in Polar Lights' set (found here for $35.95.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> That's my aftermarket photoetch set - I _can't_ include any of the pieces that are in Polar Lights' set (found here for $35.95.


That's a pretty awesome set you are making Paul. Its great that you are including crew. They'll look great behind ALL those windows.

Cudos for getting the gig from Round 2 and even more cudos for coming up with good ideas for the additional set. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Kit said:


> Isn't this the same crowd that supported Trekmodeler's $300 Refit lighting kit?


... and your point?


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

John F said:


> I'll be getting the light kit,
> I could probably do it myself cheaper, but there would be a lot of trial and error, frustration and hand wringing, and I'm just plain too old for all that.


I lit my 1:350 refit myself...and several kits since then. I'm confident I could do this job myself, but I'm getting the light kit anyway. It will save me a lot of grief and, I suspect, I will come out with a better looking build overall in the end.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Do I think the lighting kit is expensive? 
YES - The combo kit is cheaper than buying the PE, Weathering Decals and Lighting separately. I have a model kit fund so I can afford it, barely. 

Will I buy the combo kit? 
For the same reason above - YES

Will I use all three parts of the combo pack?
the lighting - YES
the PE -YES
the Weathering Decals - MAYBE LATER (its cheaper to buy them now)

I want my kit to look as it did on the TV show those many years ago so I will not get the Classic Parts Pack. 

Before Polar Lights/Round2 made the TMP & TOS 1/350 Enterprises my most expensive, and largest, model was the C-57D. 

Will I quit buying such big models?
YES -that is until another grail kit comes along.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

As long as it all adds up to less than $1100 (the price of the Master Replicas Enterprise) it's a bargain--and you get the fun of BUILDING it.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am buying the combo and premiere kit. I will probably end up selling the weathering decals and the premiere kit extra pieces since I plan to build the production version. This way I will make some money back.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I expect my CafePress checks around the holidays to be be big enough that I can pick up the model itself without any real problems. To get the lighting kit, however, I think I might sell off my Yamaguchi.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I think that the price for the lighting kit is very reasonable, considering what you get.

I will get the lighting kits for any series production versions, or other class ships that would have the engine lighting effects. As to the pilot versions - the first pilot ship will not have lighting, and for the second pilot one I will do the lighting myself.

Like Jeff Bond indicated, the price for the combination of the plastic kit, accessories and lighting are far below that of the Master Replicas version, and the interior lights will be the correct color!


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> That's my aftermarket photoetch set - I _can't_ include any of the pieces that are in Polar Lights' set


Just curious...if my...oh...pet gerbil were to somehow get ahold of the photoetch I bought from Round 2 and made brass confetti out of it, would I be able to order a replacement from you?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> That's my aftermarket photoetch set - I _can't_ include any of the pieces that are in Polar Lights' set . . .


Yeah, I kind of figured that :wave:



> (found here for $35.95.


Thanks for the link!:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Wattanasiri said:


> Just curious...if my...oh...pet gerbil were to somehow get ahold of the photoetch I bought from Round 2 and made brass confetti out of it, would I be able to order a replacement from you?


I'm afraid not - I only did the design work. Production for the PL set is done by their factory in China.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks for the responses to the thread and the poll! The overall response so far seems to be, by a good margin, that the R2 lighting kit is definitely the way to go. 

I think, even if there are less expensive options out there, the amount of expertise needed to get the same result without an inordinate amount of time and frustration being spent is beyond what I can manage. Time is also worth money and, in that respect especially, it seems that R2 is offering a very reasonably priced product. For example, I might find some motors that do the job for the fan blades but then, I'd be hurting trying to get a circuit board just right for blinking the lights on and off at the correct time intervals. 

Just for the record, I want to list the other accessory kits/decal sets available for the R2 1/350th 1701 kit. I'm using Cult's online catalog for examples of the product and prices. There are other sources out there but he's usually very reasonably priced and will represent what can be found out there online:

1. This is the R2 combo pack (includes #2, #3, & #4 below) for $189.95:
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Classi...y-Pack-1350--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_2214.html

2. This is the R2 lighting kit for $139.95:
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Classic-Enterprise-Light-Kit-1350--PREORDER-RESERVATION-_p_2210.html

3. This is the R2 photoetch kit for $34.95:
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Classi...ls-Set-1350--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_2212.html

4. This is the R2 weathering decal set for $45.95:
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Classi...Decals-1350--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_2211.html

5. This is the R2 parts kit (for making earlier versions) for $25.95:
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Classic-Enterprise-Parts-Pack-1350--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_2209.html

6. And here is a set of additional R2 decals for different ship registries and names for $25.95:
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Classi...Decals-1350--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_2213.html

7. And this is the Paulbo kit of OTHER details (not in the R2 photoetch kit) for $25.95:
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Classi...-Paragrafix--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_2308.html

If there are other such accessories out there, please feel free to list them with links for everyone to review. Also, any corrections to above information are more than welcome.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

If you purchase the model kit, combo pack (lighting, PE, weathering decals), and Paul's aftermarket PE, plus include paint, cement and misc. - your total for a build for a production version that is superior to the Master Replicas display model is still under $400, roughly 1/3 or better the cost.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I had to vote yes, because seems very well designed and made specifically for the kit. 

Sure, I probably COULD do it on my own, and probably for less money. But it would take me longer, might not look as good (I'm no electrician) and I'd rather leave the stress and challenge of that to those with more time and skill.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> If you purchase the model kit, combo pack (lighting, PE, weathering decals), and Paul's aftermarket PE, plus include paint, cement and misc. - your total for a build for a production version that is superior to the Master Replicas display model is still under $400, roughly 1/3 or better the cost.


Where are you buying your paint so cheap?
-Jim


----------



## Spidey7 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think that it's a great deal and I'll definitely be purchasing the light kit. While I FULLY understand why those of us who have electrical skills would rather build their own lighting kits, for the rest of us who aren't quite so savy with circuit boards, sodering, and timing flash rates, I think the kit is awesome.

I certainly understand why people wish that it was less than it is, but to echo a point made by another poster previously, we're all getting to build our very own, customized 1:350 TOS Enterprises for 25% to 35% of the cost of what the Master Replica's version is selling for now. Not only is it WAY cheaper, but we can do things like add crew inside the ship, scratch-build rooms, put the silhouettes of crew-members behind the windows, light and darken whichever portholes we want to, arrange the shuttle-bay to our liking, choose gridlines or no gridlines, light the bridge, three different versions (four if you count the I.S.S. version), rust ring/no rust ring, weathered or pristine, battle damage (if you choose), scratch build open hatches into it, YOU NAME IT! You are only limited by your imagination. Now compare ALL of that to paying $1,500 to $2,000 for a Master Replicas model that you're afraid to touch, don't want to turn on for fear that the nacelle fan motors might stop spinning, have to worry about the fan motor lubricant leaking out and staining the inside of the frosted nacelle globe, has NO room for customization of any kind, and is less accurate.

Frankly, even if you bought EVERY add-on available for this kit and went "fully loaded" with all of the whistles and bells, it would still be a pittance compared to any other 1:350 scale Enterprise available on the market, plus you would be MUCH, much happier with your own version.

I think that Round 2 has done us an amazing service by producing this kit and its accessories, and for keeping the prices as low as they have.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Spidey7 said:


> I think that it's a great deal and I'll definitely be purchasing the light kit. While I FULLY understand why those of us who have electrical skills would rather build their own lighting kits, for the rest of us who aren't quite so savy with circuit boards, sodering, and timing flash rates, I think the kit is awesome.
> 
> I certainly understand why people wish that it was less than it is, but to echo a point made by another poster previously, we're all getting to build our very own, customized 1:350 TOS Enterprises for 25% to 35% of the cost of what the Master Replica's version is selling for now. Not only is it WAY cheaper, but we can do things like add crew inside the ship, scratch-build rooms, put the silhouettes of crew-members behind the windows, light and darken whichever portholes we want to, arrange the shuttle-bay to our liking, choose gridlines or no gridlines, light the bridge, three different versions (four if you count the I.S.S. version), rust ring/no rust ring, weathered or pristine, battle damage (if you choose), scratch build open hatches into it, YOU NAME IT! You are only limited by your imagination. Now compare ALL of that to paying $1,500 to $2,000 for a Master Replicas model that you're afraid to touch, don't want to turn on for fear that the nacelle fan motors might stop spinning, have to worry about the fan motor lubricant leaking out and staining the inside of the frosted nacelle globe, has NO room for customization of any kind, and is less accurate.
> 
> ...


AMEN BROTHER :thumbsup: I cant wait to get this in my hands. Come on Jamie and Round 2. I need this kit now


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah, brother I'll join this choir!

If I charge myself $20 an hour for development, prototyping, and fabrication, $180 would be an eight-hour workday plus a pinch of OT.

Even using it as a launch point for customization it feels like money well-spent to me.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

TrekFX said:


> Yeah, brother I'll join this choir!
> 
> If I charge myself $20 an hour for development, prototyping, and fabrication, $180 would be an eight-hour workday plus a pinch of OT.
> 
> Even using it as a launch point for customization it feels like money well-spent to me.


Yea, brother! We reach!

After all the input, I definitely think the R2 combo kit is the way to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Where can I go look and see what you get in these sets? I pre-ordered from Cult, but I'd relly like to see what I am getting as far as decals, etched parts, and the actual lighting kit!!! Anyone?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Tim Nolan said:


> Where can I go look and see what you get in these sets? I pre-ordered from Cult, but I'd relly like to see what I am getting as far as decals, etched parts, and the actual lighting kit!!! Anyone?


You can check out this thread to see a video from Model Man on the parts:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=373586


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)




----------

